# salida digital a traves de una entrada de frecuencia digital



## azardin (Dic 5, 2009)

Hola!
Estoy buscando algun chip o pequeño montaje que me saque una senyal digital quando a traves de otra entrada entre una frecuencia de pulsos digitales mas grande de cierto valor. 
Es decir, que a partir de un valor de frecuencia determinado tenga una salida digital.  Alguien me podria hechar una mano? 
La frecuencia de entrada limite serian unos 150Hz.
Gracias


----------



## pelusic (Dic 6, 2009)

Hola tendras que explicarte un poco mejor por que no te he entendido. Pienso que lo que quieres es variar la tension manteniendo la frecuencia pero no te he entendido bien.


----------



## azardin (Dic 6, 2009)

sí, és para un montaje de una moto. Lo que quiero és recibir los impulsos del volante magnetico de la moto que da en cada vuelta y así poder captar la velocidad a la que gira. Con esta señal, cuando que me llegue a 150Hz, es decir, a 9000rpm poder activar una señal digital que me active un pequeño servo para abrir una valvula. El tema del servo con la senyal digital no tengo problema. Me falta como activar la señal digital cuando las revoluciones llenguen o pasen de 9000rpm.
Se te ocurre algo que pueda usar? muchas gracias


----------



## pelusic (Dic 6, 2009)

Hola, se me ocurren dos opciones, usar un microcontrolador que este muestreando la frecuendia y que cuando llegue a 150Hz active el servo o otra mas analogica es usar un convertidor frecuencia tension y mediante un circuito comparador acticar el servo. Si necesitas mas ayuda dimelo y te paso un pequeño esquema del sistema nalogico. Suerte.


----------



## azardin (Dic 7, 2009)

La primera opción és la que tenia en mente pero no llevo muy bien el tema de la programación para microcontroladores y pensava que ya habria algun chip con esta finalidad, pero ya he visto que no. 
El tema de hacerlo analogico con un convertidor y un comparador me gusta y pienso que puede ser tan bueno o mejor que el otro. 
Me ayudaria mucho si me enviaras el esquema analogico, muchisimas gracias.


----------

